# Flowerhorn poop is long white with round white bubble attached



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I've seen stringy white poo before especially in Africans always quarantine add prazi pro and gone 
Well not working for my flowerhorn 
Don't want to lose him nice fish 
Any help appreciated 
Just tried bifuran hence yellow water
And raised temp to 30c 
May try to find metro?


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

You can try mixing seachem metroplex and focus with pellets or the food you feed. I think it works better with frozen food when you let it thaw then mix the medicine.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

..........,.,, c cxxz


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had good luck with my Angels using API internal parasite med (powder form) 
Good luck Bob  
Also try feeding him some garlic NLS or NLS internal parasite.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

For internal parasites, ingested meds are the most efficient. I would try dipping food in prazipro or other internal parasite meds. If the fish don't eat it, try mixing it with garlic as Devin suggested. Good luck!


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Treating for Hexamita aka Spironucleus - Cyphos.com


----------

